
Super NES Classic - includes never released Star Fox 2 - UnfalseDesign
http://www.nintendo.com/super-nes-classic
======
afinlayson
That's awesome, I really wish they'd provide a little more effort on these
projects. Open it up for new games. SNES was a lot of peoples favorite system.

